# HP z800 workstation



## Morgoth (Feb 24, 2017)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
CPU: 2x E5520 xeonsMainboard HP z800 GPU: HD7970 RAM: 24gb 12x2gb ram stiks at 1066mhz harddrive's 120gb ssd sandisk ( WIN 7 & 3ds max only)350gb compact disk for games1tb drive for movies only 1000 watt corsair modulair psu

*Mods:*
drilled new holes to make the HP z800 board fit into the chassis its a tight fit

Hacked a HP z800 fit into a JONSTBO QT03 case my job on this system next to gaming is 3d design for 3d printing, i do rendering with Keyshot 5 and make models with 3ds max 2016 next plans on the list are once vega gets out a high end vega grapics cardE5520 xeons gets soon replaced by W5590 xeons top of the linea Fusion i/o drive around 100gb is planed to install 3ds max and keyshot on this for faster workload and start up time, (also 1 or 2 games but thats not a priority) 24gb (12x2gb) current ram gets replaced by 6x 4gb ecc ram


----------



## JRMBelgium (Feb 24, 2017)

Nice job man!


----------



## Morgoth (Feb 24, 2017)

Jelle Mees said:


> Nice job man!


nice to see some one else here with a HP z800


----------

